# Tax Expert Services to Expats



## PedroCruz (Sep 15, 2011)

Good evening,

I have a friend that has a Tax Consulting company and he's thinking about directing the services (also) to expats in Portugal, who may need tax advice or help in the relations with the 'finanças'.
Do you think it's a good idea, or it's a service expats just don't need?
Thanks in advanced.
Yours


PC


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

It took us 3 accountants before we found one who understood both the Portugal and UK end of our financial situation and understood the fact that we wanted to do everything 100% properly and legit....so to us during that time, we felt there was a gap in the market for the right kind of person.

That said, that doesn't necessarily mean there are hundreds of people searching for what we were searching for.....although since I mentioned we had found a good accountant on my blog, an awful lot of people have asked me for the contact details....


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

PedroCruz said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I have a friend that has a Tax Consulting company and he's thinking about directing the services (also) to expats in Portugal, who may need tax advice or help in the relations with the 'finanças'.
> Do you think it's a good idea, or it's a service expats just don't need?
> ...


Hi Pedro, and welcome to the forum

Please be aware that you are not allowed to advertise his services on this forum.
Please read forum rules


----------

